# Hoyt quattro's



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Are they the foam Quattro's ?


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

That's awesome! I have to try one to compare for sure! Any reviews on the Stealth Shot?


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Limbs are wood.

I have not shot the bow without the stealth shots yet. I am going to shoot it a bit and get a few games in, then take them off and compare.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Why did you go with wood and not foam limbs.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

I also have a set Win Win Inno EX Primes that I like and they are wood. I like the feel of the wood limbs I have used in the past more than foam.


----------



## jtremolo (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the Foam Quattros and I can confirm they are butter smooth. Smoother than the F7's I owned before this. They are a wonderful set of limbs.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

I also tried the Quattros recently. I never liked any Hoyt limbs during the years, but the Quattros were really nice. I was especially impressed by the lack of after vibrations in the shot, and then without the double stealth stoppers ofcourse. A great limb from Hoyt and in my opinion the best they ever made. Smooth in the draw, direct, but not overly crispy in the shot and with a fast, effective, but still quiet sound. The first Hoyt limb that I would consider owning. The finish was still not in par with the koreans since there were some bubbles and mistakes in the paint job just like normal with Hoyts. But the feel is definately up there with the best limbs of the market. Very recommended to try, even for those who have been avoiding Hoyt limbs in the past.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Glad to know Hoyt has finally upped their game with their limbs. Good for them.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

Funny, I'm underwhelmed by mine. They are not particularly fast, and no smoother than I would expect from a $750.00 limb. As an F7 owner and shooter, they don't perform remarkably better. They haven't proven smooth to the point of being less fatiguing nor do they offer the promise of higher scores. A Magic Bullet they aren't. Having said that, they are a high quality product, with a fit and finish you would expect of high end Hoyt.

Maybe it's me, and my stage of development.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

MartinOttosson said:


> I also tried the Quattros recently. I never liked any Hoyt limbs during the years, but the Quattros were really nice. I was especially impressed by the lack of after vibrations in the shot, and then without the double stealth stoppers ofcourse. A great limb from Hoyt and in my opinion the best they ever made. Smooth in the draw, direct, but not overly crispy in the shot and with a fast, effective, but still quiet sound. The first Hoyt limb that I would consider owning. The finish was still not in par with the koreans since there were some bubbles and mistakes in the paint job just like normal with Hoyts. But the feel is definately up there with the best limbs of the market. Very recommended to try, even for those who have been avoiding Hoyt limbs in the past.


Did you try the Grand Prix or the Formula?
Would there be any real feel difference between the 2?


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

There are no magic bullets among limbs, even if Hoyt if any always tries to convince us that there are. The F7 feels like an attempt to make a fast limb by reducing material in the tips. Sure they are tip light, but they are also very unstable out in the recurve compared to other top end limbs. Atleast that is the feel I get when I shoot it. The Quattros are more similar to high end W&W/Samick and I find them more neutral in the tip weight compared to the F7. I doubt that the Quattros are any faster, but I like that they atleast FEEL more stable. There´s no doubt that the F7 will perform great in the right hands, but for me, the Quattros definately is a step forward for Hoyt. The smoothness is not by any means spectacular either, but rather in par with most out there, which is good enough for most. Magic? No. Not this time either. But still a very nice limb, and that are words that I never have used about a pair of Hoyts before. 



screemnjay said:


> Funny, I'm underwhelmed by mine. They are not particularly fast, and no smoother than I would expect from a $750.00 limb. As an F7 owner and shooter, they don't perform remarkably better. They haven't proven smooth to the point of being less fatiguing nor do they offer the promise of higher scores. A Magic Bullet they aren't. Having said that, they are a high quality product, with a fit and finish you would expect of high end Hoyt.
> 
> Maybe it's me, and my stage of development.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

I also shoot win&win inno ex primes and the Hoyt's compare favorably IMO.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

rookcaca said:


> I also shoot win&win inno ex primes and the Hoyt's compare favorably IMO.


However the Win&Win EX Prime/Power are cheaper and older than the Hoyt Quattro limbs.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

rstgyx said:


> However the Win&Win EX Prime/Power are cheaper and older than the Hoyt Quattro limbs.


Neither of those factors are pertinent to shooting good scores.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

I find it interesting to see that there is little mention of the feature hoyt built into the quattros that they never put into a previous limb. These limbs have way more torsion resistance than just about anything on the market today. Smoothness and speed wasn't the point in constructing this limb. Hoyt hasn't changed how they lay up a limb, but just added something new to the laminations. If you own a pair, grab a limb and try to twist it by the tip. Now grab any other limb and do the same thing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Paul, the same was true of previous W&W limbs, designed specifically to control lateral twisting. Even though they drew smoothly, you could grab the recurve portion of the limb and have a devil of a time trying to twist it. It was very interesting indeed. It's one of the few areas where improvements can be made in recurve limbs anymore.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Cuthbert said:


> I find it interesting to see that there is little mention of the feature hoyt built into the quattros that they never put into a previous limb. These limbs have way more torsion resistance than just about anything on the market today. Smoothness and speed wasn't the point in constructing this limb. Hoyt hasn't changed how they lay up a limb, but just added something new to the laminations. If you own a pair, grab a limb and try to twist it by the tip. Now grab any other limb and do the same thing.


You're saying they are more torsionally resistant than Uukha UX100 (5 year old design)?


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

straat said:


> You're saying they are more torsionally resistant than Uukha UX100 (5 year old design)?


And when I said "just about anything"? It is just the hoyt version of this design feature. The point I was making, is that the thread discussion wasn't really centered around the quattro's actual featured improvement. This breed isn't built for speed or additional smoothness but stability is all.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Today in Nimes, target 41, Women recurve...
Katerina Lipiarska, Poland, W&W XQ1 second generation, approx. year 2007, 582 points (290+292).... 
My daughter on same target shot one of her best scores this year 564 (280+284) with Kaya V-perf limbs, approx. year 2010...
Quite often in limbs new does not mean better... 

As far as the Quattro limbs are concerned, general opinion here in Nimes is that finally Hoyt has been able to make again limbs at same level G3 were, approx. year 2005.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Cuthbert said:


> I find it interesting to see that there is little mention of the feature hoyt built into the quattros that they never put into a previous limb. These limbs have way more torsion resistance than just about anything on the market today. Smoothness and speed wasn't the point in constructing this limb. Hoyt hasn't changed how they lay up a limb, but just added something new to the laminations. If you own a pair, grab a limb and try to twist it by the tip. Now grab any other limb and do the same thing.


I said above that the Quattros were a clear step forward from the soft tipped F7:s, and with that I meant that they are more torsionally stable in the outer part of the limb. So for sure, I noticed that. The speed is about the same, like expected. I would not go so far to say that they are more torsionally stiff than anything else on the market, but they are now rather in par with other top of the line limbs. For Hoyt that´s an noticeable improvement and probably mostly for archers below elite level. The last decade, their limbs has been held under the arms by a generous sponsor account and archers that buy what they see that the paied pros use rather than performance. They always been ok to shoot, but the last ten years, there are very few unpaied equipment aware archers that tried a lot of limbs and ended up with Hoyts. The Formula system changed that some, since a lot of people, including me, likes the Hoyt risers. 

None of the bigger companies come close to the mentioned Uukhas in terms of torsional stiffness. They are TRULY better than any other limb that I have tried in that aspect. But they are also the proof that torsional stability over a certain level doesn't make any huge difference in actual points, since I can´t verify that I shoot any better with them. 

I agree with Vittorio that the G3 shot nice. But they also created neon core fireworks very often with some spectacular blowups. I sincerely hope that the Quattros will hold up A LOT better than those in the long run.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

MartinOttosson said:


> , there are very few unpaid equipment aware archers that tried a lot of limbs and ended up with Hoyts.



A quick count of those limbs I could recognise, of the unsponsored barebow competitors, in last years European Field Archery championships in Terni gave this:

15 out of 28 shot W&W
5 out of 28 shot Kaya
4 out of 28 shot Hoyt
The other 4 shot Uukha, Talenta, Browning and an unidentified custom made limb.

A similar poll of the BB contestants at the World Field Championships in Val d'Isere:

17 out of 42 W&W
7 out of 42 Kaya
6 out of 42 Hoyt
3 out of 42 Border

The remainder were Sebastien Flute, Uukha, MK Korea, Stolid Bull, and Talenta. Some remained unidentified.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Very surprised no Samicks there, as they are still some of the best limbs ever made.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn now I'll have to sell my outdated F7's to buy quattros.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Basilios said:


> Damn now I'll have to sell my outdated F7's to buy quattros.


46# mediums? Ill buy them off you. Cheaply of course, since they are so outdated


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Very surprised no Samicks there, as they are still some of the best limbs ever made.


no surprise for new Samick limbs. The guys who use to make all the Samick limbs, left Samick and started MK Korea. From what i understand, they took all the limb molds and equipment. 

Samick was left with relabeling what limbs were left in stock and then finding a new source for limbs. That was back in the Samick BF and Extreme 2.0 days. I do not know now where they are getting their limbs made, or if they got new equipment. 

My understanding is that Samick wanted to get rid of all the wood based limbs (Masters etc) as they are more costly to make than foam limbs. and the head limb maker disagreed and so there was a parting of ways so to speak. 

The older Samick Masters and Samick Extremes were the best limbs i ever shot. 


Chris


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Greysides said:


> A quick count of those limbs I could recognise, of the unsponsored barebow competitors, in last years European Field Archery championships in Terni gave this:
> 
> 15 out of 28 shot W&W
> 5 out of 28 shot Kaya
> ...


That's a really interesting chart Aidan.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Greysides said:


> A quick count of those limbs I could recognise, of the unsponsored barebow competitors...


Kaya sponsors some barebow archers through their european distributors. W&W I think don't. Some international BB archers I know went from W&W to Kaya in past few years for that reason.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Zal, what level of sponsorship is involved? 

Free limbs, or kit plus money? Or..... ?

What I'm getting at is if it's enough to make an archer shoot limbs that don't give them scores equal to another limb.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Not sure, I haven't asked. I know some archers who were swapping between their previous limbs and Kaya to find out if they would work for them. They went for Kaya in the end. I think it has something to do with Greenhorn too as some archers who were their staffers went to shoot Kaya limbs.

W&W sponsors national teams more than individial archers around here, but I don't know if they have any barebow archers in their rosters. I doubt it.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Zal, that makes sense.

At Val d'Isere..

Guiseppe Seimandi: Greenhorn Sirius/K7
David Garcia Fernandez: Greenhorn Sirius/K7
Sebastian Juanola Codina: Greenhorn Sirius/K7
Ferruccio Berti: Greenhorn Sirius/K7

Christine Gauthe: Greenhorn Sirius/ K7
Luciana Pennacchi: Greenhorn Sirius/ K7


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

Curious to see how the quattros stack up against the hex 6 from borders. Anyone been able to shoot both?


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

indebtmd said:


> Curious to see how the quattros stack up against the hex 6 from borders. Anyone been able to shoot both?


Not Apples to Apples.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

indebtmd said:


> Curious to see how the quattros stack up against the hex 6 from borders. Anyone been able to shoot both?


I´ve shot both. 
As Indebtmd says they are totally different. The construction is somewhat similar with a lightweight carbon based modern high end laminate, but the similarites end there. Where the Quattros are a traditional feeling limb that is developed to compete against it´s shiny world cup/olympic rivals from Korea, the Borders are a hunter style limb converted into a competition ILF format. When you compare the two the difference between the Quattros and all other big manufacturers ILF competition limbs are way smaller than the difference between Quattro and Hex6. 

The Hex is super smooth in the draw, slightly faster (but not nearly as fast as you would think when listening to the hype), instable and difficult to tune, but rewarding when you finally find the sweet spot. They don´t feel like any traditionally recurved limb out there and is a step outside of the safe box, and it´s for open minded archers that like to experiment with gear. The Quattros on the other hand is just another easy to use high end traditional recurve limb, with some new laminate and construction tweaks. They are nice, but nothing spectacular by any means. Click them in, make a standard tune, train your ass off, and you will hit the gold. If I where to choose between the Hex or the Quattros, I would prefer the Hex if I was shooting only for fun since they are so nice to draw and shoot. But if I shoot where the points really matter, the tuning complexity and the unforgiving horizontal grouping issues related to the super recurve would make be step over to the Quattros instead any day of the week. Or any other well built standard recurve limb for that matter.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

MartinOttosson said:


> I´ve shot both.
> As Indebtmd says they are totally different. The construction is somewhat similar with a lightweight carbon based modern high end laminate, but the similarites end there. Where the Quattros are a traditional feeling limb that is developed to compete against it´s shiny world cup/olympic rivals from Korea, the Borders are a hunter style limb converted into a competition ILF format. When you compare the two the difference between the Quattros and all other big manufacturers ILF competition limbs are way smaller than the difference between Quattro and Hex6.
> 
> The Hex is super smooth in the draw, slightly faster (but not nearly as fast as you would think when listening to the hype), instable and difficult to tune, but rewarding when you finally find the sweet spot. They don´t feel like any traditionally recurved limb out there and is a step outside of the safe box, and it´s for open minded archers that like to experiment with gear. The Quattros on the other hand is just another easy to use high end traditional recurve limb, with some new laminate and construction tweaks. They are nice, but nothing spectacular by any means. Click them in, make a standard tune, train your ass off, and you will hit the gold. If I where to choose between the Hex or the Quattros, I would prefer the Hex if I was shooting only for fun since they are so nice to draw and shoot. But if I shoot where the points really matter, the tuning complexity and the unforgiving horizontal grouping issues related to the super recurve would make be step over to the Quattros instead any day of the week. Or any other well built standard recurve limb for that matter.


I agree with this assessment. Well described.


----------



## BenConnor (Feb 15, 2013)

MartinOttosson said:


> I´ve shot both.
> As Indebtmd says they are totally different. The construction is somewhat similar with a lightweight carbon based modern high end laminate, but the similarites end there. Where the Quattros are a traditional feeling limb that is developed to compete against it´s shiny world cup/olympic rivals from Korea, the Borders are a hunter style limb converted into a competition ILF format. When you compare the two the difference between the Quattros and all other big manufacturers ILF competition limbs are way smaller than the difference between Quattro and Hex6.
> 
> The Hex is super smooth in the draw, slightly faster (but not nearly as fast as you would think when listening to the hype), instable and difficult to tune, but rewarding when you finally find the sweet spot. They don´t feel like any traditionally recurved limb out there and is a step outside of the safe box, and it´s for open minded archers that like to experiment with gear. The Quattros on the other hand is just another easy to use high end traditional recurve limb, with some new laminate and construction tweaks. They are nice, but nothing spectacular by any means. Click them in, make a standard tune, train your ass off, and you will hit the gold. If I where to choose between the Hex or the Quattros, I would prefer the Hex if I was shooting only for fun since they are so nice to draw and shoot. But if I shoot where the points really matter, the tuning complexity and the unforgiving horizontal grouping issues related to the super recurve would make be step over to the Quattros instead any day of the week. Or any other well built standard recurve limb for that matter.


Thanks! At the risk of diverting the thread... where do you place the new Uukha limbs (VX1000 I think) on this spectrum? They are clearly a bit different to look at compared to conventional recurve limbs... are they a Border alternative, or are they something else again?

I realise probably not too many people have shot these limbs as yet but any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

BenConnor said:


> Thanks! At the risk of diverting the thread... where do you place the new Uukha limbs (VX1000 I think) on this spectrum? They are clearly a bit different to look at compared to conventional recurve limbs... are they a Border alternative, or are they something else again?
> 
> I realise probably not too many people have shot these limbs as yet but any thoughts appreciated.


Without trying them or even seeing them in real life, I would consider them beeing a super recurved limb, meaning putting them close to the Borders.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Uukha recurve is very different, starts earlier in the limb, at least previous model (100's) is quite good in terms of stability. Nowhere near Border in that sense. I can concur with Martin on Hex limbs, I found them really difficult to tune and to maintain the same tune day in day out, I've always preferred the older Border limb profile, like XP10 limbs used to have. I found them really forgiving and easy to shoot and tune, but never got anything really out of Hex limbs I had.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

The VX profile is more Border like (but different). Maybe more Hex 5-ish. The best discription I can offer performance wise is, they are the middle place holder between Borders and fast conventional Limbs.

None are a Magic Bullet. 

As comfort, speed and repeatability go, I'd plug in my top of the line Sky's. Next time I cross Hanks path I should see if he wants to Geek Out and do draw force curves on the VX's and the Sky's. 

At some point I'd like to shoot Humdinger's MK Korea MkIII's. They are intriguing and interesting.


----------

